# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Cần Thơ tự túc?

## Alyaj

Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Cần Thơ. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Cần Thơ tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Mạng lưới kênh rạch và kiến trúc đô thị mang đến cho thành phố Cần Thơ một nét duyên độc đáo và riêng biệt.*

*Di chuyển*

Cần Thơ cách Vĩnh Long 34km, Long Xuyên 62km, Sóc Trăng 63km, Mỹ Tho 104km, Rạch Giá 116km, Châu Đốc 117km, Sài Gòn 169km và Cà Mau 179km.

Giao thông chủ yếu tại Cần Thơ là đường thủy, ngoài ra đường bộ Bến xe buýt cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 2 km về phía Tây Bắc, dọc theo đường Nguyễn Trãi.

_Di chuyển bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Bạn có thể mua vé đến Cần Thơ tại các bến xe của mỗi tỉnh. Với cung đường khá ngắn của các tỉnh miền tây nêu trên, giá vé xe dao động từ 40.000 – 200.000 đồng, tùy địa điểm và chất lượng xe

_Di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân (xe máy hay xe ô tô)_

Từ các tỉnh, theo quốc lộ nội tỉnh, rồi rẽ theo các biển chỉ dẫn đến Cần Thơ. Riêng từ Sài Gòn có 2 hướng đến Cần Thơ, một là từ vòng xoay An Lạc, hai là cao tốc Trung Lương.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân là mang đầy đủ giấy tờ xe, mang theo một số dụng cụ sửa xe thông dụng. Chấp hành an toàn giao thông đường bộ cũng như chạy đúng tốc độ quy định.

*Đến vào mùa nào?*

Mùa nào Cần Thơ cũng đẹp, song nếu đến vào mùa hè, bạn sẽ được nếm thử hàng loạt trái cây ngon tại đây. Riêng vào dịp rằm tháng chạp và rằm tháng 4 có 2 lễ hội lớn tại đình Bình Thủy là lễ Thượng Điền và lễ Hạ Điền. Đây là một trong 3 lễ hội lớn nhất miền Tây.

*Đặn sản Cần Thơ*

Ngoài dâu Hạ Châu có thể mua về làm quà, các đặc sản của Cần Thơ đều thuộc loại ăn tại chỗ như bánh bèo Lê Lai, bánh hỏi Phong Điền, Bánh cống (ăn vào buổi chiều hay tối), bún cá ở Khải Hoàn Môn, bánh tầm bì, xá pấu Cầu Kè (ăn sáng), nem Nướng Cái Răng, bún tôm khô Cái Răng, bánh tét lá cẩm... Đặc biệt là lẩu bần Phù Sa và ba khía 10 kiểu

Ngoài ra, tùy theo lòng hiếu khách của chủ nhà, bạn còn có thể thưởng thức các món sau như ốc nướng tiêu, bánh xèo, cá kèo nướng ống sậy, cơm mẻ thịt trâu, gà vườn um dâu, ếch đại bác, bún cóc...

*Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn*

Giá các nhà nghỉ, khách sạn ở Cần Thơ dao động từ 100.000 – 500.000 đồng phòng. Có thể tham khảo các khách sạn như Cửu Long, Kim Thơ, Quốc Tế, Tây Đô, Hậu Giang A… Nên đặt chỗ sau khi lên lịch trình tham quan và trước khi đến.

*Các điểm tham quan*

Đến Cần Thơ, việc nên làm đầu tiên là lênh đênh trên xuồng khám phá hệ thống kênh rạch và chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp nên thơ, bình dị của thành phố Tây Đô. Hay nét trù phú của những làng xóm nép mình dưới rặng dừa.

Tiếp đó, du khách thường nghĩ ngay đến Bến Ninh Kiều ở quận Ninh Kiều và chợ nổi Cái Răng. Hai cái tên được đi nhiều vào văn học, âm nhạc như một nét đặc trưng của miền Tây sông nước. Mỗi địa danh có một đặc điểm khác nhau, bến Ninh Kiều êm ả, thơ mộng bao nhiêu thì chợ nổi Cái Răng lại ồn ã, xôm tụ bấy nhiêu. Song thú vị nhất là việc đi thuyền ngoằn ngoèo trong khu chợ nổi, nhìn bậu để biết loại trái cây bán trên thuyền, hay thưởng thức các món ăn nóng rẫy trong cái tròng trành, trong nhịp vỗ của nước vào thuyền và không khí nhộn nhịp của khu chợ.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể đi thăm những khu du lịch sinh thái của Cần Thơ thông qua những tour du lịch trong ngày. Với mỗi tour như thế, bạn sẽ được khám phá những vườn trái cây xanh tốt, tham gia các nếp sinh hoạt đặc trưng của miền Tây như be mương, tát cá, nghe đàn ca vọng cổ hay thả mình trong giấc ngủ trưa. Những địa điểm tổ chức hình thức du lịch này thường là các vườn du lịch như vườn du lịch Mỹ Khánh, khu du lịch Ba Láng, vườn lan Bình Thuỷ và nhiều vườn du lịch gia đình khác ở Ô Môn, Thốt Nốt. Song nếu vẫn “chưa đã” với tour một ngày ở các vườn, bạn có thể thả khám phá những ổ trứng, những chú chim con vừa mở mắt hay thả mình mình trong những âm thanh ồn ào tại vườn cò Bằng Lăng.

Nếu muốn thăm những khu di tích lịch sử, văn hoá thì bạn có thể đến Chùa Ông, Chùa Nam Nhã, nhà cổ Bình Thủy, đình Bình Thuỷ, đình Phong Thủy, chùa Phước Hậu, Hội Linh Cổ tự, chùa Khánh Quang, mộ danh nhân Phan Văn Trị …. Trong đó nổi bật nhất là nhà cổ Bình Thủy, một kiến trúc Pháp được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn từ thế kỷ XIX hay đình Phong Thủy với kiến trúc, nội thất độc đáo.

Gợi ý lịch trình tham quan như sau: Đến Cần Thơ, thuê thuyền ra chợ Nổi và đi thẳng đến khu du lịch Mỹ Khánh, chiều tham quan nhà cổ Bình Thủy. Đến tối dạo chợ cổ Cần Thơ, bến Ninh Kiều, thưởng thức ẩm thực đêm (nhớ hỏi giá trước).

*Các tuyến du lịch thường gặp:*

Cần Thơ – Châu Đốc – Hà Tiên
Cần Thơ – Sóc Trăng – Bạc Liêu – Cà Mau
Sài Gòn – Châu Đốc – Hà Tiên – Cần Thơ
Sài Gòn – Mỹ Tho – Bến Tre – Cần Thơ
Sài Gòn – Châu Đốc – Hà Tiên – Cà Mau – Bạc Liêu – Sóc Trăng
Sài Gòn – Mỹ Tho – Bến Tre – Cần Thơ – Sóc Trăng – Bạc Liêu – Cà Mau


*MỘT SỐ ĐIỂM ĂN UỐNG*

•Bình Thủy Quán 
93 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Q. Bình Thủy, TP. Cần Thơ.
Tel: (071) 889889/ 889089
Bình Thủy quán nằm cách thành phố khoảng 5km. Sở hữu một diện tích rộng lớn, quán được thiết kế đơn giản tạo cho thực khách cảm giác thoải mái khi đến đây.

•Cà phê Hàn Huyên 
108/46/15 Nguyễn Việt Hồng, TP. Cần Thơ.
Tel: (071) 833215
Không chạy theo dòng nhạc thị trường đang chiếm lĩnh hầu hết những quán café ở Tây Đô, café Hàn Huyên chỉ chuyên chơi dòng nhạc Trịnh và những tình khúc đã trở nên bất hủ trong tim người yêu nhạc...

•Cà phê bar 5 Sao 
151 Đường 3 Tháng 2, TP. Cần Thơ.
Tel: (071) 838508

Không gian khá rộng rãi, thoáng mát với góc vườn được trang trí cây cỏ, gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Đây là nơi lý tưởng để bạn thư giãn sau một ngày làm việc căng thẳng.

*KHÁCH SẠN*

1,Á Châu:
Địa Chỉ: 91 Châu Văn Liêm, Quận Ninh Kiều
Điện Thoại: (84-710) 381 2800/381 2808

2, Quang Sang
Địa Chỉ: 78 Hùng Vương
Điện Thoại: (84-710) 3820 980

3, cuu long
Địa Chỉ: 52 Quang Trung, Quận Ninh Kiều
Điện Thoại: (84-710) 382 2669/ 382 2755



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## nguyetnt

thông tin hữu ích... hihiii^^

----------


## yeudulich123

> *Mạng lưới kênh rạch và kiến trúc đô thị mang đến cho thành phố Cần Thơ một nét duyên độc đáo và riêng biệt.*
> 
> *Di chuyển*
> 
> Cần Thơ cách Vĩnh Long 34km, Long Xuyên 62km, Sóc Trăng 63km, Mỹ Tho 104km, Rạch Giá 116km, Châu Đốc 117km, Sài Gòn 169km và Cà Mau 179km.
> 
> Giao thông chủ yếu tại Cần Thơ là đường thủy, ngoài ra đường bộ Bến xe buýt cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 2 km về phía Tây Bắc, dọc theo đường Nguyễn Trãi.
> 
> _Di chuyển bằng phương tiện công cộng_
> ...





> Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Cần Thơ. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Cần Thơ tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé


Chào bạn, mình xin chia sẽ một số thông tin đi du lịch tự túc Cần Thơ:
Cần Thơ từ lâu được biết đến dưới tên Tây Đô, là thành phố mang đậm nét đặc trưng của miền Tây nam bộ. Cần Thơ tuy chưa nổi tiếng về du lịch, nhưng thành phố này có bản sắc rất riêng của một vùng sông nước, xứng đáng là một điểm đến không thể bỏ qua trên bản đồ du lịch Việt nam.
Cần Thơ có hệ thống sông ngòi, kênh rạch chằng chịt, trải dài khắp địa bàn thành phố. Phía đông là Sông Hậu, chảy qua toàn bộ năm quận nội thành. Ngoài ra còn có sông Thốt Nốt, sông Ô Môn, sông Cần Thơ đổ ra sông Hậu. Cần Thơ có 2 mùa rõ ràng là mùa mưa (tháng 5 đến tháng 11) và mùa khô (tháng 12 đến tháng 4).
*Điểm thăm quan khi du lịch Cần Thơ*
Cần Thơ có những gì đặc trưng nhất của du lịch miền Tây: Chợ nổi, vườn cây ăn trái, vườn chim. Điểm tham quan nổi tiếng nhất, một thời là thương hiệu du lịch Cần Thơ, là Chợ nổi Cái Răng (dù Cần Thơ còn có chợ nổi Phong Điền cũng rất đẹp). Từ cầu Cái Răng, chợ nổi trải dài nửa cây số xuôi theo dòng sông. Hàng ngày, hàng trăm thuyền ghe chất đầy nông sản như trái dừa, dưa hấu, thanh long…tấp nập trao đổi buôn bán từ sáng sớm đến trưa, tạo nên một khung cảnh rất đặc sắc. 
Cái Răng, cùng với Cái Bè ở Tiền Giang, là hai chợ nổi có mặt trong hầu hết các tour miền Tây của khách du lịch nước ngoài. Nếu muốn đi thăm chợ, bạn nên đi từ sáng sớm.
Cần Thơ cũng có nhiều điểm vườn trái cây dành riêng cho khách du lịch. Các vườn cây thường rộng hàng hecta, trồng đủ các loại cây trái miền Tây, cây cảnh và nuôi động vật như chim, rùa, rắn. Nổi tiếng nhất trong các vườn du lịch ở Cần Thơ là vườn Mỹ Khánh, vườn Ông Sáu Dương, Vườn lan Bình Thủy. Đến Cần Thơ, bạn có thể đi xe tắc xi, hoặc xe ôm đến thăm các vườn này.
_Vườn cò Bằng Lăng_
Cách trung tâm Cần Thơ khoảng 45km, trên đường từ Cần Thơ về Long Xuyên (An Giang) là vườn cò Bằng Lăng nổi tiếng. Khu vườn rộng 1.3ha này là nơi cư trú của hàng ngàn con cò. Thời gian tốt nhất để thăm vườn là sáng sớm hoặc chiều tối (5-6pm) khi đàn cò về tổ, hàng ngàn cò trắng bay lượn, kêu xáo xác tạo một khung cảnh rất sống động.
Các làng nghề ở quận Ô Môn và huyện Thốt Nốt cũng là những điểm du lịch đáng chú ý. Các làng nghề nổi tiếng của du lịch Cần Thơ là làng đan Lợp Dì Tho, làng đan thúng, làng đan lưới Thơm Rơm, làng nắn lò đất sét Bà Rui, làng làm bánh tráng Thuận Hưng...
*Đi Cần Thơ bằng gì*
Bạn có thể du lịch Cần Thơ bằng một trong các cách:
_Tự túc_: Bạn đến bến xe Miền Tây của Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh để bắt xe buýt đến Cần Thơ. Hoặc có thể ra phố Đề Thám Quận 1 để mua vé xe buýt du lịch đến Cần Thơ cùng với khách du lịch bụi nước ngoài. Các công ty như Sinh Café đều có xe buýt chay hàng ngày.
_Đi tour_: Bạn đến các công ty du lịch tại công ty FIDITOUR để mua tour du lịch Cần Thơ.
Web: www.fiditour.com.
*Lưu trú*
Cần Thơ có các khách sạn 3-4 sao tốt, các khách sạn chủ yếu tập trung ở trung tâm thành phố.
*Nhà hàng*
Có nhiều nhà hàng đẹp nhìn ra sông. Ăn tối và thưởng thức đờn ca tài tử là một trong những điểm đặc sắc của du lịch Cần Thơ. Nhà hàng Hoa Sứ (gần bến Ninh Kiều), Song Quê (đường Trần Phú), hay quán Sáu Đời là những nhà hàng có nhiều năm phục vụ khách du lịch.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết bạn lien hệ mình nhé:
Ms Diễm 0934.096.055
Email: kieudiem@fiditour.com

----------


## hangnt

*Đủ các loại trái cây của xứ Nam Bộ đều có trong những khu miệt vườn ở vùng đất 'gạo trắng nước trong'. cho bạn khám phá khi du lịch cần thơ*

_"Cần Thơ gạo trắng nước trong/ Ai đi đến đó lòng không muốn về"._ 
Câu ca dao như nói lên tất cả về một miền đất trù phú được thiên nhiên ưu đãi. Đến Cần Thơ bạn sẽ được thăm quan chợ nổi Cái Răng, các miệt vườn hoa trái quanh năm. Mùa hoa quả nhiều nhất là mùa hè, bạn có thể đi vào các khu vườn, nếm đủ các loại trái cây của xứ Nam Bộ. Để có một chuyến đi du lịch Cần Thơ thành công bạn có thể tham khảo qua một số thông tin dưới đây.



Những khu miệt vườn toàn trái chín còn hơn là tiên cảnh với những người phàm ăn. Ảnh: vietcam.
*Di chuyển*

Từ Hà Nội bạn có thể đi máy bay còn từ TP HCM bạn chỉ cần bắt xe khách để tới Cần Thơ. Từ sân bay Cần Thơ về trung tâm hoặc bến Ninh Kiều giá taxi khoảng 200.000 đồng/lượt. Với xe khách từ TP HCM bạn có thể chọn các hãng xe Phương Trang, Kumho Samco, Mai Linh ...

Đi lại ở Cần Thơ bạn có thể đi taxi hoặc thuê xe máy ở khu bến Ninh Kiều, khu tập trung dân du lịch. Ở đây cũng tiện mua tour du lịch đi các khu sinh thái, chợ nổi hoặc tự đi nếu đi nhóm đông.

*Chỗ ở*

Các bạn nên đặt phòng khách sạn ở gần bến Ninh Kiều. Khu vực này thuận tiện cho du lịch, đi lại tiện lợi, các quán ăn cũng nhiều và dễ đi lại. Ở đây có nhiều khách sạn từ 1 đến 3 sao. Giá cả cũng đa dạng, từ 250.000 đồng/phòng đến 500.000 đồng/phòng.

*Một số khách sạn bạn có thể tham khảo:*

- Khách sạn Ninh Kiều 1 ở gần bến Ninh Kiều.
- Khách sạn Happy đường Phạm Ngọc Thạch, giá phòng khoảng 250.000 đồng/phòng, sạch sẽ, cách bên Ninh Kiều khoảng 1km. Hoặc khách sạn Hạnh Phúc cũng trên đường Phạm Ngọc Thạch, 3 sao, giá 600.000 đồng/phòng.
- Khách sạn Tây Đô (phố Châu Văn Liêm), giá 450.000 đồng/phòng cho hai người, có ăn sáng. Chất lượng bình thường, phòng đã cũ, gần khu trung tâm và bến Ninh Kiều.
- Thanh Thủy Hotel nằm ngay trung tâm bến Ninh Kiều, số 68 đường Hai Bà Trưng, giá khoảng hơn 300.000 đồng/phòng.

*Một số khu vực nhà nghỉ giá rẻ cho dân phượt:*

- Khu vực nằm sau lưng siêu thị Maximark, gần bến xe đường Nguyễn Trãi, bên hông đường nhỏ kế siêu thị này là một dãy nhà trọ giá mềm 150.000 đồng/ngày, phòng rộng rãi, nước nôi đây đủ, gần khu trung tâm.
- Khu nhà nghỉ Nam Long (xa trung tâm, nếu có xe máy thì ở khu này cũng được), bên quận Cái Răng, đường Quang Trung, phòng ở đây rất mới, sạch sẽ, vì mới xây. Phòng cho hai người giá 170.000 đồng/ngày là ở vô tư. Để tìm khu này bạn hỏi đường đi cảng Cái Cui, khu dân cư này nằm trên đường Quang Trung, quận Cái Răng. Còn nếu bạn đi từ đường bờ Nam sông Hậu lên thì trước khi vào TP Cần Thơ là gặp rồi.

*Các điểm tham quan*

*Chợ nổi Cái Răng*

Điểm thăm quan du lịch chính ở Cần Thơ phải kể đến chợ nổi Cái Răng, chợ này đông vui và náo nhiệt nhất. Cũng vì đó mà khách du lịch đổ về đây khá nhiều.  Đi chợ nổi Cái Răng bạn nên đi sớm, xuất phát lúc 6h sáng. Mất khoảng 20-30 phút để tàu chạy từ bến Ninh Kiều ra đến. Nên ăn sáng tại chợ để cảm nhận cái thú của sông nước miền Tây, tại đây có các ghe và thuyền nhỏ bán hủ tíu, mỳ, cháo, tha hồ cho bạn chọn. Cũng có mấy chỗ nhà bè bán đồ ăn nhưng lên đó ngồi ăn thì không hay bằng đi chợ nổi ngồi ăn trên tàu lắc lư mới thú vị. Ăn xong có thể mua ít trái cây tráng miệng. Giá trái cây cũng không rẻ hơn trên bờ là bao nhiêu. Có khi còn bị "chém" nếu không biết trả giá.


Đi xong chợ Cái Răng, bạn có thể nói tàu chở qua lò làm hủ tíu gần đó tham quan, nhưng đi sớm quá thì người ta chưa làm đâu, vì làm cái này cần có nắng để phơi. Làm hủ tíu cũng như làm bánh tráng, chỉ khác là tráng dầy hơn rồi đem cắt sợi. Tham quan không tốn tiền vì đây là lò hủ tíu địa phương. Khách nước ngoài rất hay được dắt qua đây xem.

Thường thì xem xong lò hủ tíu thì có thể đi về. Kết thúc chuyến thăm quan chợ nổi Cái Răng. Nếu thích bạn có thể tiếp tục tham quan các vườn trái cây. Tuyến này đi sâu vào các con rạch. Ở đây mình có thể ngồi ăn trái cây, uống nước, dạo quanh vườn nghe người nhà vườn thuyết minh cách chăm sóc cây, thu hoạch trái...

Tham quan vườn trái cây xong thì có thể quay về. Nếu đi tàu nhỏ (chở 2 - 4 người) thì yêu cầu đi Rạch Nhỏ về. Đường này đi về mất gần 1 tiếng nhưng được tham quan thêm sông nước miền Tây, cảnh vật hai bên sông. Nói chung là đẹp và yên bình. Đi đường này phải tùy con nước, nước lớn thì đi phà phà, nước nhỏ thì phải chèo, nước cạn thì không đi được. Nếu bạn muốn đi tuyến này về nên hỏi lái tàu về con nước và thương lượng trả thêm tiền xăng cho người ta.

*Thuê thuyền đi chợ nổi*

Giá thuê thuyền riêng đi chợ nổi cũng rẻ, khoảng 300.000 đồng/thuyền. Có thể tham khảo số điện thoại thuê: 0913733796 hoặc 0918368697 họ sẽ qua khách sạn đón bạn.

Bạn cũng có thể mua vé ghép thuyền lớn, tức là ghép người lại để thuê thuyền lớn. Muốn đi dạng này, bạn qua cầu Cái Răng, rẽ phải, chạy dọc bờ sông cho tới khi nào thấy cái bến thuyền thì ghé vào, ở đây họ có loại thuyền to, có ghế ngồi, có áo phao mặc đầy đủ.

Ngoài ra bạn có thể đi chợ nổi Phong Điền, ít khách du lịch về chợ nổi này do đó chợ khá tự nhiên, tuy nhiên nếu đi muộn thì sẽ không thăm được chợ vì chợ tan sớm.

*Khu du lịch Phù Sa*

Ra bến Ninh Kiều sẽ có thuyền đưa sang miễn phí, tuy nhiên vé vào cổng thì 30.000 đồng. Khu du lịch Phù Sa buồn thảm hại, cũ kỹ, lâu không trùng tu, nhưng cả gia đình đi nghỉ mát vào cuối tuần cũng tạm được, nhà hàng bên sông đẹp và cả trại nuôi rất nhiều cá sấu.

*Vườn cò Bằng Lăng*

Vườn cách TP Cần Thơ khoảng 40km. Khi đến đây bạn nhớ coi chừng kẻo bị cò "ký gửi" lên đầu. Bạn có thể chọn phương tiện là xe máy, ô tô hoặc đi đò (80.000 đồng tiền đò). Đi ô tô thì phải gửi xe ở quán cà phê bên ngoài nhưng nhiều người đã bị mất phụ tùng xe khi gửi nên bạn cũng nhớ lưu ý nhé.



Vườn cò Bằng Lăng rộng hơn 2 ha và có trên hàng chục ngàn con chim, cò, cồng cộc... Ảnh: sotaydulich.
*Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh*

Ở đây có tour thử làm Địa chủ, thích hợp đoàn từ 5 người trở lên, giá dao động 4,5 triệu - 5 triệu đồng/ 3 ngày 2 đêm) phục vụ bạn y như địa chủ, được đua heo, cưỡi ngựa quanh làng. Có bungalow cho thuê, giá dao động từ 250.000 đồng - 500.0000 đồng/đêm. Làng cũng có hồ bơi, thức ăn thì không ngon và khá đắt.

*Các thú vui chơi khác*

- Câu cá ở Trà Nóc hoặc Ô Môn.
- Bảo tàng Cần Thơ mở cửa lúc 9h sáng, không phục vụ lễ tết, cuối tuần.
- Tối đi dọc theo bến Ninh Kiều tản bộ hoặc thuê xuồng ra giữa dòng gần sông Hậu ngắm trăng, sao, đẹp và rất lãng mạn.

*Ăn uống*

Ẩm thực Cần Thơ thể hiện rõ chất Nam Bộ, với một số món ăn ngon như: bánh cống, ốc nướng tiêu, lẩu mắm. Dưới đây là một số địa chỉ quán ăn ngon ở Cần Thơ.

*Các món bún, mỳ, hủ tíu, cháo, phở*

- Bún riêu trên hẻm thông giữa Lý Tự Trọng và Đề Thám có 2 đến 3 quán, ăn tạm ổn.
- Bún riêu chả dầy Nguyệt trên đường Nguyễn Khuyến: ngon, rẻ.
- Bún riêu chả chiên trên Đề Thám (quán cạnh quán cơm chay Cường) ăn rất nhiều chả chiên, ngon nhưng mau ngán.
- Bún bò Huế Vĩ Dạ trên Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh ăn khá ngon
- Bún bò Huế kế cây xăng Mậu Thân gần chợ Xuân Khánh
- Bún bò Chung cư, không ngon như quán Vĩ Dạ.
- Bún nem nướng Thanh Vân
- Bún mắm Cần Thơ có một quán trên Lý Tự Trọng trong hẻm nhỏ cạnh spa Khơ Thị ăn khá ngon.
- Bún mắm ngay gần câu lạc bộ hưu trí bán khoảng 13h đến 17h.
- Hủ tiếu gà Tân Ngọc Lan
- Mỳ vịt tiềm đường Phan Đình Phùng
- Cháo Quảng nằm trên con đường nhỏ dưới gầm cầu Cái Răng, hướng từ cầu Cái Răng đến chợ nổi. Tại đây bạn có thể ăn các món cháo hoặc mỳ. Quán nhìn rất bình dân nhưng đông khách.
- Cháo sò huyết trên đường Lý Tự Trọng, bán buổi chiều tối.
- Phở 116 góc đường 3/2 và Mậu Thân, muốn sạch sẽ thì qua Cali trung tâm thương mại Cái Khế, ngoài ra còn phở Thủy đường Phan Đình Phùng.

*Các loại bánh*

- Bánh xèo Tân Định
- Bánh cống Nguyễn Trãi
- Bánh mỳ Hữu Hiệp
- Bánh mỳ xíu mại tiệm Viễn Hưng
- Bánh xèo Bà Mười Xiềm
- Bánh lọt 3.000 đồng/tô nhưng ăn bảo đảm ngon, có thịt, da heo đàng hoàng, trên đường Nguyễn Việt Hồng (đoạn gần quán cà phê Đôn).



Ăn lẩu mắm không thể thiếu các loại rau xanh. Ảnh: Thư Kỳ.
*Lẩu*

- Lẩu mắm Dạ Lý: một nồi lẩu 4 người ăn khoảng 800.000 đồng. Địa chỉ nằm trên đường 3/2 nhé. Quán này giờ nhiều người chê, nhưng nếu chưa ăn lần nào thì cứ thử cho biết.
- Quán không tên nằm trên đường Trần Việt Châu, gần 42 Trần Việt Châu, người ta hay gọi quán cây Sơri. Quán chỉ bán lẩu mắm thôi nhé, không bán các món khác, cũng chỉ có rượu trắng và chuối hột, không có bia. Lẩu này gồm có thịt ba chỉ cá kèo, lươn, ốc bươu, cá da trơn. Rau thì chỉ có cải xanh, rau muống, rau đắng, bông súng, kèo nèo (hơi ít chủng loại).
- Ăn lẩu baba, lẩu rắn thì ghé chân cầu Hưng Lợi, có quán Cây Gừa, nước lẩu rất ngon, mà giá đặc sản khá rẻ. Giá ba ba gần 300.000 đồng/kg, rẻ và ngon đến mức kinh ngạc.

*Gà*

- Gà Nam Long: trong khu dân cư Nam Long, bên quận Cái Răng, lẩu gà nấu sả ở đây ngon tuyệt.
- Quán Bích Kiều , ở quận Thốt Nốt, cách cầu Chà Bà khoảng 200m, bán các món ăn chế biến bằng gà chọi (gà đá).

*Món ăn vặt*

- Ốc nướng tiêu ở Hoa Sứ, ngoài ra ở đó còn có món tào phớ sữa ngon không đâu bằng.
- Ốc nướng tiêu ngon nhất là ở quán Chị Tôi, La Cà hoặc Quê Hương.
- Nem Cái Răng 30.000 đồng/đòn, dọc bên dưới cầu Cái Răng.
- Góc đường Lý Tự Trọng và đường Trần Hưng Đạo vào buổi chiều sau 16h, có bán trứng cút lộn chiên bột, ốc chiên bột, hột vịt lộn chiên bột, rất ngon. Quán bán vỉa hè nhưng đông vô cùng, đi muộn coi chừng hết.
- Nếu muốn mua trái cây thì tốt nhất là mua ở chợ trung tâm thương mại, trái cây tươi, ngon, rẻ, nhiều loại.

*Lưu ý*

Nếu bạn định ngủ qua đêm ở các khu du lịch sinh thái thì chuẩn bị kem chống muỗi, kem chống nắng. Mang mũ nón, kính mát khi đi thăm chợ Nổi vì trưa về rất nắng.

----------

